# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  New patch (1.12) disable cheats?! Any advice?

## trashjoe

Use this thread for discussion.

----------


## mj6756

Anyone working on an update to OverJoint or anything similar?


Thanks!

----------


## calcal22

Seems new patch has completely disabled all current aimbots. Are there any possible working aimbots?

----------


## TehVoyager

inb4 someone starts DDOSing all of blizzards games

But in seriousness, this happens every time a game patches. no big deal.

----------


## calcal22

Fair point, will wait!

----------


## brad009

Im hearing that all aimbots are down but mines working? like everyone else who uses the same cheat says its down and im like wtf?xD Mines working fine??XD

----------


## min324

> Im hearing that all aimbots are down but mines working? like everyone else who uses the same cheat says its down and im like wtf?xD Mines working fine??XD


Which one are you using?

----------


## brad009

XAIM :'( changing to CF Soon

----------


## mpwp227

................ I dont know what to do now they blocked sc and others

----------


## syscall78

Is not possible capture color in game :confused:

----------


## Jiseki

> inb4 someone starts DDOSing all of blizzards games
> 
> But in seriousness, this happens every time a game patches. no big deal.


This one is different, this patch doesn't just change up the offsets, it changed the way the enemy's outline looks just slightly, so all color aimbots are broke, or fail a lot.

----------


## Ihsirletap

> Seems new patch has completely disabled all current aimbots. Are there any possible working aimbots?


Xaim still works as long as your account hasnt been reported for cheating before.

----------


## unheroooo

why xaim works? or its already failed?

----------


## Ihsirletap

> why xaim works? or its already failed?


Xiam works for some people and not for others. Its really weird.

----------


## 4s6k

It works cuz they didnt get flagged and other got. thats what the new patch is about as we know.

----------


## Ihsirletap

> For some strange reason Blizzard installed a new patch that makes cheats detectable as soon you have a life. Apparently the patch cannot detect cheats if you have no life, so you all know what to do now.
> 
> Have fun!


Care to explain?

----------


## Constantes

> It works cuz they didnt get flagged and other got. thats what the new patch is about as we know.



What are you talking about? That's not how it works. The new update made it so that the color of player outline changes very subtly every few seconds/few mins. Aimbots use this specific color to do targetting, so if it keeps changing then the aimbots can't keep track/can't see what they need to see.

Whether someone has been reported or not makes no difference to whether an aimbot will work or not.

----------


## Jiseki

> What are you talking about? That's not how it works. The new update made it so that the color of player outline changes very subtly every few seconds/few mins. Aimbots use this specific color to do targetting, so if it keeps changing then the aimbots can't keep track/can't see what they need to see.
> 
> Whether someone has been reported or not makes no difference to whether an aimbot will work or not.


People keep assuming things about this patch and half the OC population is freaking out

----------


## KampfMuffin

> What are you talking about? That's not how it works. The new update made it so that the color of player outline changes very subtly every few seconds/few mins. Aimbots use this specific color to do targetting, so if it keeps changing then the aimbots can't keep track/can't see what they need to see.
> 
> Whether someone has been reported or not makes no difference to whether an aimbot will work or not.


If you directly access the memory (and thus accessing the RGB values) that is ez to fix hehe

----------


## trashjoe

> What are you talking about? That's not how it works. The new update made it so that the color of player outline changes very subtly every few seconds/few mins. Aimbots use this specific color to do targetting, so if it keeps changing then the aimbots can't keep track/can't see what they need to see.
> 
> Whether someone has been reported or not makes no difference to whether an aimbot will work or not.


Nop, they dont change the color, the new patch blocks screen capture on mouse event. And thats how all ahk works, so now we are screwed  :Frown:

----------


## Constantes

But Xaim still works right? Has anyone been banned from that recently?

----------


## Jiseki

> But Xaim still works right? Has anyone been banned from that recently?


Yes it still works. I use it all the time

----------


## avatarphen

> Yes it still works. I use it all the time


It only works in training atm. Not in comp or QP.

----------


## Jiseki

> It only works in training atm. Not in comp or QP.


It works in qp for me, havent done it in comp

----------


## eightmiles

> What are you talking about? That's not how it works. The new update made it so that the color of player outline changes very subtly every few seconds/few mins. Aimbots use this specific color to do targetting, so if it keeps changing then the aimbots can't keep track/can't see what they need to see.
> 
> Whether someone has been reported or not makes no difference to whether an aimbot will work or not.


I have yet to confirm but what they meant was the people who have been reported for cheating have been locked out of windowed mode and cannot play in borderless window or something i think. I think they were discussing this in discords.

Also i have a question. Is there a way to track the name bar itself. If so instead of saying track enemy health bar with specific color , track anything that is not ally health bar color. But need some other variable so that it does not confuse the color of the map. Something like their name or something?

----------


## Jiseki

> I have yet to confirm but what they meant was the people who have been reported for cheating have been locked out of windowed mode and cannot play in borderless window or something i think. I think they were discussing this in discords.


The color change is confirmed by hundreds of korean overwatch forums, and numerous overwatch youtubers. 
As for being locked out of borderless windowed just for being reported, that seems unlikely since it would make streamers who are being report harrased locked out of windowed mode(which might be better to tab between stream apps) prevented from using that function, and it would make a lot of players upset with blizzard

----------


## Constantes

> It works in qp for me, havent done it in comp


Do you use the basic tier of Xaim? As from what I can see on their page, the mid-range tier uses namebar tracking, but not the basic tier.

----------


## Jiseki

> Do you use the basic tier of Xaim? As from what I can see on their page, the mid-range tier uses namebar tracking, but not the basic tier.


I have the pro one

----------


## avatarphen

> I have the pro one


I just got lifetime and can't get it to work in qp or comp.

----------


## Jiseki

> I just got lifetime and can't get it to work in qp or comp.


Lifetime has all the pro features. Did u make sure to follow his instructions exactly

----------


## Ihsirletap

> I just got lifetime and can't get it to work in qp or comp.


If it works in training, but not in qp/comp, you account is screenlocked and the bot will not work until xaim comes out with a bypass.

----------


## avatarphen

> Lifetime has all the pro features. Did u make sure to follow his instructions exactly


I messaged support and they said this: but my account is clean, I've only considered getting an aimbot for the last week.

"Ok we have recent news after blizzard tried to block all color bots,

We found out that,

If the hack runs in training but NOT in QP-RANKED games means 
blizzard has locked your account to prevent you use any colorbots (due to previous player reports or using unsafe cheats)

Using another fresh account that has never been touched by other hacks, is going to work forever with xaim 

We will come up with a fix too about that in order to keep you satisfied but it will may take a few days. In the meanwhile you can play on a different account until we workt this out

We will also give FREE DAYS to all that had this issue !! No worries just give us some time"

----------


## Constantes

So now the question is: how has Blizzard chosen these accounts for 'screenblocking'. It sounds as if Blizzard knows the account(s) have used cheats before, right? Or maybe they screenblocked every account that had been reported for cheating? (this should be an easy thing to test btw).

The question is, if it's the former - .e.g they blocked the accounts because they are aware it has previously used cheats - then does this mean there will be another banwave for these people coming? More to the point, why haven't they been banned already? Or have they decided to give up and simply screenblock instead?

----------


## trashjoe

> So now the question is: how has Blizzard chosen these accounts for 'screenblocking'. It sounds as if Blizzard knows the account(s) have used cheats before, right? Or maybe they screenblocked every account that had been reported for cheating? (this should be an easy thing to test btw).
> 
> The question is, if it's the former - .e.g they blocked the accounts because they are aware it has previously used cheats - then does this mean there will be another banwave for these people coming? More to the point, why haven't they been banned already? Or have they decided to give up and simply screenblock instead?


Thats another thread. Here we discuss that is there any working aimbot now. And turns out some ppl are blocked to capture screen in game, so they can not use color aimbots. (easy way to found out if u r blocked, just start snipping tool (in windows) and try to make screencapture in a qp after a few min, if its a black screen, u r banned (just like me  :Smile: )). Btw i think they not gona bann our account, they r good with no color aimbots.

----------


## Jiseki

> Thats another thread. Here we discuss that is there any working aimbot now. And turns out some ppl are blocked to capture screen in game, so they can not use color aimbots. (easy way to found out if u r blocked, just start snipping tool (in windows) and try to make screencapture in a qp after a few min, if its a black screen, u r banned (just like me )). Btw i think they not gona bann our account, they r good with no color aimbots.


Thats really stupid if blizzard did do that (which I highly doubt they did.) If you're screenblocked just from getting reported a bunch, streamers would be fucked. All of them. Sure, OBS has a screen capture thay works with anti-cheat, but for people who aren't using OBS, they'd be fucked. 

So no, I don't think this is the case. Blizzard simply made the outlines for enemies change color subtly

----------


## trashjoe

> Thats really stupid if blizzard did do that (which I highly doubt they did.) If you're screenblocked just from getting reported a bunch, streamers would be fucked. All of them. Sure, OBS has a screen capture thay works with anti-cheat, but for people who aren't using OBS, they'd be fucked. 
> 
> So no, I don't think this is the case. Blizzard simply made the outlines for enemies change color subtly


First fact: streaming has nothing to do with mouse event screen capture, so your entire opinion is based on a wrong idea.
Second fact: any time in qp u start your aimbot its working for about a minute, searching always the same color CONCLUSION: they don't change the color
Third fact: make print screens in game, put it in Photoshop, and u can always find the color FF0013 in the health bar CONCLUSION: they don't change the color
Fourth fact: while your aimbot working, with snipping tool u can make screen captures, after your aimbot stop working the capture is just a black picture CONCLUSION: they block screen capture
I got facts, u read an article on the net written by Koreans. Plz stop arguing, if u accept my facts its ok, if u don't, i can live with that. thx.

----------


## blr69

a way to circumvent the screenblocking is to have a whitelisted software take screenshots then the aimbot reading it. making one such aimbot that performs well is fairly complicated tho...

----------


## Jiseki

> First fact: streaming has nothing to do with mouse event screen capture, so your entire opinion is based on a wrong idea.
> Second fact: any time in qp u start your aimbot its working for about a minute, searching always the same color CONCLUSION: they don't change the color
> Third fact: make print screens in game, put it in Photoshop, and u can always find the color FF0013 in the health bar CONCLUSION: they don't change the color
> Fourth fact: while your aimbot working, with snipping tool u can make screen captures, after your aimbot stop working the capture is just a black picture CONCLUSION: they block screen capture
> I got facts, u read an article on the net written by Koreans. Plz stop arguing, if u accept my facts its ok, if u don't, i can live with that. thx.


You said that if you try to screen capture the window its black. So either you were lying, or this post is just completely different opinion from the other one. 

Make up your mind on what the patch did man

----------


## trashjoe

> You said that if you try to screen capture the window its black. So either you were lying, or this post is just completely different opinion from the other one. 
> 
> Make up your mind on what the patch did man


What? This post make no sense!  :Smile:

----------


## Jiseki

> What? This post make no sense!


Because your first language isnt english

----------


## trashjoe

Well, this is the time to block you  :Smile:  BB

----------


## Jiseki

> Well, this is the time to block you  BB


It wasnt an insult, but ok

----------


## kttf94

Look what i found on YT this is new cheat (not mine) in Overwatch after update:
Best aimbot overwatch update 20.062017 - YouTube

----------


## Jiseki

> Look what i found on YT this is new cheat (not mine) in Overwatch after update:
> Best aimbot overwatch update 20.062017 - YouTube


If thats aimbot, its the worst one I've ever seen. It doesn't lock on to the target at all or even track them. For your own safety, don't use this guys cheat

----------


## Lightbrave

m8 thats is not true tried 3 diferent accounts bot start but after a short time stoped in all 3 no way the 3 accounts are flagged.

----------


## Lightbrave

> Thats another thread. Here we discuss that is there any working aimbot now. And turns out some ppl are blocked to capture screen in game, so they can not use color aimbots. (easy way to found out if u r blocked, just start snipping tool (in windows) and try to make screencapture in a qp after a few min, if its a black screen, u r banned (just like me )). Btw i think they not gona bann our account, they r good with no color aimbots.


m8 thats is not true tried 3 diferent accounts bot start but after a short time stoped in all 3 no way the 3 accounts are flagged.

----------


## Jiseki

> m8 thats is not true tried 3 diferent accounts bot start but after a short time stoped in all 3 no way the 3 accounts are flagged.


Its just more people spreading misinformation. Both my accounts are fine after about 2 months of using hacks kinda obviously

----------


## Lightbrave

> Its just more people spreading misinformation. Both my accounts are fine after about 2 months of using hacks kinda obviously


What are you using??

----------


## trashjoe

> What are you using??


He is using Xaim, witch is totally confirmed that not working right now for most of the costumers. E.g. here: Xaim Overwatch Aimbot | NO HP Bar Aimbot! | Private+Unique builds| Undetected
And he just keep saying its working, over and over again  :Smile:  Read the linked thread and decide is he right or not.

----------


## Lightbrave

> He is using Xaim, witch is totally confirmed that not working right now for most of the costumers. E.g. here: Xaim Overwatch Aimbot | NO HP Bar Aimbot! | Private+Unique builds| Undetected
> And he just keep saying its working, over and over again  Read the linked thread and decide is he right or not.


ye i notice but i talk to xaim ppl and they said the same with the flagg thing but its impossible 3 accounts flagged and none of them hacked i dont think its a flag thing that blocks the aimbot

----------


## Constantes

> Its just more people spreading misinformation. Both my accounts are fine after about 2 months of using hacks kinda obviously


The real question here is, why haven't you (or others) been banned? Blizzard surely can detect the cheats, especially in your case since you used Jires etc etc previously

----------


## Jiseki

> The real question here is, why haven't you (or others) been banned? Blizzard surely can detect the cheats, especially in your case since you used Jires etc etc previously


They can't detect my cheats because I either use an md5 hash changer, or mess with the code. Usually both.

----------


## trashjoe

> The real question here is, why haven't you (or others) been banned? Blizzard surely can detect the cheats, especially in your case since you used Jires etc etc previously


The real question here is, what the fuck are you doing here?

----------


## 0x00000F

> They can't detect my cheats because I either use an md5 hash changer, or mess with the code. Usually both.


stop pasting from github, mr master hasher.

----------


## Jiseki

> stop pasting from github, mr master hasher.


lol I just got a md5 changer from some hacking website, I dont think im the shit or anything

----------


## trashjoe

Jiseki is just a mega bullshit guy!

----------


## Constantes

> The real question here is, what the fuck are you doing here?


Brainstorming mostly. Trying to work out how the bans work etc. There's a lot of misinformation. People say you get auto-banned for using AHKs or any cheat, people say you don't, I don't know what to believe! In my experience at least, I haven't been banned despite using a variety of AHKs. So I don't think they can auto-detect these. Even if they don't work properly anymore....

----------


## TommyT

Or just play the game xD

----------

